# Unbekannte Steckkarte für 300er CPU



## Lipperlandstern (10 August 2010)

Ich habe beim Aufräumen eine merkwürdige Karte gefunden. Das Ding hat keine Bestellnummer aufgedruckt wie sonst üblich sondern nur ein Mäuseklavier über dem L2-Adress steht.
Die Baugrosse ist wie bei einer 300er-Steckkarte, auch die Farbe passt.

Oben an der Karte steht dann noch L2-DP.Die Leuchtdiodenn sind beschrieben mit SF, BF und ON. Auf dem ersten Blick dachte ich es wäre eine ET200M-Anschaltung wenn nur das L2-DP nicht wäre.

Kennt jemand das Teilchen ? L2 war doch der Vorgänger vom Profibus, oder ? Gab es den denn auch zu S7-Zeiten ?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 August 2010)

Hi Axel

L2 war der Vorgänger vom Profibus, ist aber eigentlich das selbe.
Kann also gut sein, dass es eine der ersten Prfibus-Slaves ist.
Bring sie doch mal mit, wenn du wieder hier bist, dann kann ich dir vllt mehr dazu sagen.

Gruß
Timo


----------

